# A hobby I love, but MUST be alone to do it



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

This is an old craft called Scherenschnitte , or paper cutting.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

No photos


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

?????????????


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> I love to do photo editing, but it takes me hours to achieve the effects I want on a photo. The photo with glasses below is the original ( my daughter, in Secretary mode) , and the pink photo is the edited one of her in "Angel" mode, edited from the glasses photo, ushering an old Windows program.


Can't see any of your photos, but yes, it can take hours to do editing. Esp if you are going for a special effect.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Please try and post the photos again, I would love to see them.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Will try again. Photos should come through


----------



## JulieDarie (Feb 28, 2013)

Lovely,I can see why you would need to be alone to do this.Very precise work and a very pretty outcome.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I can see it takes a lot of concentration, what beautiful work comes from it!


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you. I didn't know if you all would consider it a craft or hobby..... but I do. It has saved my sanity a couple of times.


----------



## ksv (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful!!! I have wanted to try that also! But I have to stick to knitting


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very interesting!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

They are "special", and thanks for posting them.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful work! You are very clever!


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks tedious but gives a nice reward. Very pretty.


----------



## bhooie (Jan 4, 2015)

I used to do this using very pointed and sharp cuticle scissors. I also "aged" the final project by brushing on coffee and allowing to dry flat. Then framed.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Living near Lancaster County in PA this is a craft that is often featured at craft fairs here. I am fortunate that my MIL gave me several that she bought - I treasure them.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Love those delicate paper crafts, too heavy handed myself to do them, but do appreciate the skill that goes into them.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Amazing to see the skill that members have.. afraid my eyesight will not allow me to even consider this but do appreciate the skill and creativity it requires. xo ws


----------



## Rannels (Feb 17, 2016)

I took a Scherenschnitte class years ago... And really enjoyed it. Do you use scissors or an exacto knife?


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

It takes a lot of patience to do that. Your work is beautiful!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

A highly skilled craft. Great work.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Those are very nice. I have been reading The Memory Keeper's Daughter and a young girl was doing the exact same thing in the book. She mentioned the name of the craft so now I have an idea of what she was doing. I'm afraid my hands are not steady enough to do such intricate work. Great job!


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

I use an Exacto knife.I also do something else with the less intricate patterns. I use them for glass etching patterns. I once etched large bunch of roses on the oval glass of an antique door, framed the picture of the roses with an etched lattice frame. Sigh...the door and the house were destroyed by hurricane Katrina, in Gulfport, Mississippi.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Very lovely. I've always loved the delicate cuttings.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you


----------

